# Help with a unique Fyxation Quiver Bike packing build



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

Was looking for some advice I am mainly a roady and wanted a tow the kids, get groceries bikepacking rig. I prefer rails to trails and hiking type offroad nothing crazy. Here is my parts list so far.

Frameset
Shop Online for Chromoly Bicycle Frames for Fixed Gear Riders, Commuters, Road Cyclists and Cyclocross tagged "quiver" | Fyxation

Smart Handlebars
Helios - Transform any bike into a smart bike.

Seatpost
The InterLock? - The Lock that Hides Inside of Your Bike by Solgaard Design ? Kickstarter

I am looking for drive train advice I have my eyes on retroshift for shifters
Home Page - Retroshift CX

but i am undecided on what I should do for the crank and rear derailer I bought this frameset because other then my road bike i haven't found what i like as a second bike all i know is i like the drops and i will be using this more for commuting but also want to start doing S24O's with this same rig. Any ideas i have a older cyclocross i will be parting to get it up and running but want to make a parts list.

also advice on wheels and tires this frame can support up to 47mm

and decent looking fenders too. Maybe i just get crud raceguard? Updating the Raceguard | Crud-products


----------



## FatCloud (May 6, 2013)

I have a Cross-Check that is about what you are building I presume.
I've been rocking Marathon Mondials (that come in a wide variety of sizes, currently running 40mm because I have the stock thinner rims, which brings me too...).
I'm planning on getting A23 rims, wide rim sets mean lower pressure and more contact patch, I also hope to go tubeless as well, so you can get a tad more gnarly. I also have Shimano Deore parts on my bike, as mountain parts are in theory harder to break.

Now you got me thinking I want those Retro shifters.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

The Marathon Mondial in 40 mm is the exact tire I had in mind how do you like it? I was also looking at wider rims like you are talking about so I will put that on my plus list. What crank are you using I was looking at orange velo polyvarent 46/30 VO Polyvalent Crankset - Cranksets - Components . Retroshift also makes the BRD which is upgraded derailer for abuse but maybe i should look at mountain bike stuff I have laying around



FatCloud said:


> I have a Cross-Check that is about what you are building I presume.
> I've been rocking Marathon Mondials (that come in a wide variety of sizes, currently running 40mm because I have the stock thinner rims, which brings me too...).
> I'm planning on getting A23 rims, wide rim sets mean lower pressure and more contact patch, I also hope to go tubeless as well, so you can get a tad more gnarly. I also have Shimano Deore parts on my bike, as mountain parts are in theory harder to break.
> 
> Now you got me thinking I want those Retro shifters.


----------



## FatCloud (May 6, 2013)

I like them. They roll fast on pavement, but grip well enough on dirt. I sometimes slip out on steep dirt (stuff that most people walk anyway), and occasionally when hitting a bend too hard I can feel my tires slip. That being said, I've yet to fall because of my tires. They also last a long time.

My cranks are the stock cranks that come on the X-Check, which is able to take a mountain triple. So I run a 24, 34, 48 combo right now I believe it is? Which got me carrying this tank over the country:


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll shut up if no one else cares but does it annoy anyone that the road touring crowd is appropriating the term "bikepacking"? In my head bikepacking is centered around off road riding, much like you think of backpacking as hiking trails. If your on mostly pavement it's just "touring", throw I'd some dirt roads and you got "adventure touring", but bike packing is on the trails.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, if you are bike packing, you are at least carrying/pushing your bike, otherwise you are just touring. My friend does that a lot about road rides and I want to punch him in the face.

So... for your _touring_ bike....

The handlebars are stupid. 300 bucks- I don't think anyone is going to see the blinkers because your body will be in the way. The way the drops are styled is going to take away at least one hand position and if you want to use bar tape you will have to tape both ends and it'll look like **** anyway because of the angles.

Cable lock are great if you want to increase the chance of your bike being stolen. Get a u lock. **** that seatpost.

If you are going to be using 40mm tires, get full fenders. Nothing compares to full fenders for commuting. If you are planning on doing 45mm nobbed tires, go for the crud catchers, but it doesn't sound like it. I have 45mm wide Planet Bike in silver and they have great flaps on the end to keep spray down. I can do about a 38mm cross tire and be ok in mud.

Any Schwalbe Marathon-y tire will be pimp. I like older mtb pieces for touring- so maybe look at Shimano XT range- I have M737 cranks/derailers/cantis on my commuter and if you are just getting derailers and cranks, you can probably have what you need for 70 bucks. The cranks are 110 bcd, which works well for touring applications and can be readily found.

The retroshifts are ok. I'd personally rather have these and some TRPs RRLs.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks that's good info thanks for the info on grippage specific and concise I will definitely do those tires based on your description. I am looking at the polyvarent crank 30/46 sounds good to me here https://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/components/cranksets/cranks/vo-polyvalent-crankset.html



FatCloud said:


> I like them. They roll fast on pavement, but grip well enough on dirt. I sometimes slip out on steep dirt (stuff that most people walk anyway), and occasionally when hitting a bend too hard I can feel my tires slip. That being said, I've yet to fall because of my tires. They also last a long time.
> 
> My cranks are the stock cranks that come on the X-Check, which is able to take a mountain triple. So I run a 24, 34, 48 combo right now I believe it is? Which got me carrying this tank over the country:


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

While I agree with you, Big Papa, I still enjoy all these stories even if they are slightly different than my interpretation of bikepacking. I still get ideas and inspiration from their posts.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

Since I am a roadie I don't need help for the road centric stuff. I just looking for experienced guys in the dirt to give me valid points like the other posts. I simply put that info for background I picture bikepacking exactly like you do though I just prefer drops even if on a mountain bike.



big_papa_nuts said:


> I'll shut up if no one else cares but does it annoy anyone that the road touring crowd is appropriating the term "bikepacking"? In my head bikepacking is centered around off road riding, much like you think of backpacking as hiking trails. If your on mostly pavement it's just "touring", throw I'd some dirt roads and you got "adventure touring", but bike packing is on the trails.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you and I will be posting picks as I put this unique bike together.



Skeeno said:


> While I agree with you, Big Papa, I still enjoy all these stories even if they are slightly different than my interpretation of bikepacking. I still get ideas and inspiration from their posts.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome info thanks made me laugh too.



umarth said:


> Yeah, if you are bike packing, you are at least carrying/pushing your bike, otherwise you are just touring. My friend does that a lot about road rides and I want to punch him in the face.
> 
> So... for your _touring_ bike....
> 
> ...


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

big_papa_nuts said:


> I'll shut up if no one else cares but does it annoy anyone that the road touring crowd is appropriating the term "bikepacking"? In my head bikepacking is centered around off road riding, much like you think of backpacking as hiking trails. If your on mostly pavement it's just "touring", throw I'd some dirt roads and you got "adventure touring", but bike packing is on the trails.


I don't care. I'm just happy when people load up their bikes and go on an adventure. Paved/dirt - singletrack - it's all good!


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Couple of notes:

That frame looks like a good start to an adventure touring bike. It should serve you well for commuting, road touring, and some light duty off road adventures.

I agree with umarth to skip those handlebars. You can get a good quality bar and much better light for less than they are asking. Also easier to upgrade parts that way. For bars I would look at some the dirt road bars, like the Salsa Woodchipper or the Cowbell. If you need a light, look at the Niterider Lumina series and Light & Motion Urban series. You should be able to get bar and light for under $200.

That cable lock looks like it would work well as a deterrent when you are hopping into a store or other quick stops, but would not be adequate as a commuter lock when locking up the bike outside all day. Only you know how and where you will use it. You are probably better off with a normal seatpost and quality Ulock that you take with you when commuting and leave at home when you don't need it.

The retroshift stuff looks like a good option for brake/shift levers. For other parts I would look through what you have on hand and use what you can to start with. It's free and you can always upgrade later when you have a better idea of how you are using the bike.

Good luck!
Mark


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Unchewable said:


> I am looking for drive train advice I have my eyes on retroshift for shifters
> Home Page - Retroshift CX
> 
> but i am undecided on what I should do for the crank and rear derailer I bought this frameset because other then my road bike i haven't found what i like as a second bike all i know is i like the drops and i will be using this more for commuting but also want to start doing S24O's with this same rig.












I've been running Retroshift for at least a year now on my Surly LHT. I've got it mated to a 1 x 9 XTR 9 spd rear end. It works great. I have a front shifter still installed so I could go multi-ing up front, but haven't felt the need.


----------



## FatCloud (May 6, 2013)

Yeah, I guess I'll give my negative feedback. I think the seatpost and bars are silly. I ride with On One Midge Bar dirt drops that are GREAT for off-roading (lots of power and control in the hooks and comfortable on the hoods and TONS of power on the ends).


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks so much for the awesome feedback I am putting all of this into my spreadsheet. I will give some background on some of the silliness I got the bars and seat post for the kid towing I will do with the bike which is just to the park and within site. The handlebars have a alarm mode where if it gets moved it will text me. Also my 6 year old son is autistic and I think the lights will help him to focus. I can also plot directions and the handlebars will indicate when to turn. It was a compulsive buy. I have a urban 400 I like and use 2x a week on my club rides. The handlebars can run 500 lumens for 9 hours though which is crazy I will probably be getting the salsa wood chippers as well adding to my parts list. In the end I will have this and my race road bike for all my biking.


----------



## FatCloud (May 6, 2013)

Unchewable said:


> Thanks so much for the awesome feedback I am putting all of this into my spreadsheet. I will give some background on some of the silliness I got the bars and seat post for the kid towing I will do with the bike which is just to the park and within site. The handlebars have a alarm mode where if it gets moved it will text me. Also my 6 year old son is autistic and I think the lights will help him to focus. I can also plot directions and the handlebars will indicate when to turn. It was a compulsive buy. I have a urban 400 I like and use 2x a week on my club rides. The handlebars can run 500 lumens for 9 hours though which is crazy I will probably be getting the salsa wood chippers as well adding to my parts list. In the end I will have this and my race road bike for all my biking.


Look into the Midge bars. I like the shape of them far better than the Woodchippers, albeit, I've never actually ridden the Chippers.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah I have heard good things about the on one midge bars. I wish there was a way I could try them both before buying I wonder what stores near me have them. I bought the jones loop bar thinking i would like that and I totally didnt. I have come full circle from my dual suspension specialized epic marathon which was great but just didn't like the feel.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

*Final build decided*

I have decided on my build and will try to post the in progress pics. Dont have money for all the goodies so swapping a cross setup for now :madman:.

Handlebars to be sourced with what I have and use a with Revelate sweet roll.

Crank orange velo 46/30
VO Polyvalent Crankset - Cranksets - Components

BB shimano un55 with 118 mm spindle
Shimano UN55 Bottom Bracket w/68mm Shell | Fyxation

retroshift cx2's
Shifters - Retroshift CX

Retroshift rear derailer BURD
Derailleurs - Retroshift CX

using a 12-28 cassette that I already have

Seat post will be whatever I have with a revelate Viscacha
https://www.revelatedesigns.com/index.cfm/store.catalog/Seat-Bags/Viscacha

trying to piece it together for a quick run on the 19th up to inspiration point.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

Update: I road out to inspiration point this last week which was a mix of old service road and fire road like trail on a borrowed schwinn crosspoint running 32c tires i was pleasantly surprised with how they performed but know i want the bigger 40 mm tires for this style riding for sure. it did change my mind about the crank and i might even by trying my flatbars on this build i ended up purchasing. a 42/28 front crank and i might use my jones loop bar on this build as well not sure yet. here is a pic of the bike I rode up.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

Build is getting closer mostly cyclocross setup right now because it's what I got.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

Here is the completed bike


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

so finally build list is cyclocross handlebars with older ultegra shifters i got super cheap running the lizard skin 3.2 mm they are squishy. Had to re-order fork as my buddy cut a little to short for me. went with a 42/28 front crank i got brand new with BB for $100 orderded my BURD rear derailer and i am running a 12-28 rear cassette i had only thing left for me to order is a new seat some pedals the tires and a frame bag. for now its good as a grocery getter and kid hauler.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

installed m342 pedals today.


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

I've got the Wellgo version of those pedals. I really like the ability to ride platform or clip.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

It's nice to just hop on and go and also be able to ride a longer ride clipped in


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

42?


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

Oops yeah my bad


----------

